

Richard Branson on Intrapreneurs - shawnee_
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/218011

======
joelrunyon
2 Great Quotes - "What if CEO stood for "chief enabling officer"? What if that
CEO's primary role were to nurture a breed of intrapreneurs who would grow
into tomorrow's entrepreneurs?"

"The greatest thing about this form of enabled intrapreneurship is that often
everyone becomes so immersed in what they're doing that they feel like they
own their companies. They don't feel like employees working for someone else,
they feel much more like ... well, I think the only word to describe it is
"belongers."

